# NSFW Options



## MossCommuter (3 Apr 2012)

Hi

I got a new work computer and I can't make the NSFW options work... I deleted the old PC and then created a new one but I still see all the graphics. I tried deleting the cache and cookies and wotnot.

What did I do wrong?

There are my settings:


----------



## Shaun (3 Apr 2012)

Are cookies enabled on the work PC?


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Apr 2012)

Yeah, they are

It worked on the old one and this is the same build.

(WinXP, SP3 & IE7)


----------



## Shaun (3 Apr 2012)

Try logging out - deleting all CC related cookies on the machine - then fire up CC and login (letting it recreate the cookie) and let me know if it still doesn't apply the NSFW options?


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Apr 2012)

I will... It's occurred to me that maybe (maybe) I deleted cookies in Chrome but not IE... Not sure, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Apr 2012)

OK,

I had to delete cookies
Delete PC from the NSFW options
Delete cookies (not sure this step strictly necessary)
Create a new PC in the NSFW options (new name)
Now it works
thanks


----------



## Shaun (4 Apr 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Theseus (5 Apr 2012)

A bit late for this case, but you can have multiple machines listed, just give them unique names. I have 4 listed that I use depending on circumstances.


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> OK,
> 
> I had to delete cookies
> Delete PC from the NSFW options
> ...


I have no bleedin' idea what you're on about but, suffice to say, I'm happy that you're happy Mossy


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Apr 2012)

nothing for you to worry your pretty little head about


----------

